# yellow cm? (tmi)



## jenn-ifer

I'm currently 8dpo, but lastnight & this morning.. also throughout the afternoon I started to notice yellow cm when I went to wipe. Any ideas what might be causing this? 

Anyone notice this before their BFP?

Edit: I do not have any apparent infection going on down yonder. Thought I'd mention this.


----------



## Tink1o5

Hmm wierd, because i just went to the RR and wiped and there was a light yellow cm on my TP also. I would like to know what it is.

*i also have no infection down there*


----------



## jenn-ifer

Update.. just wiped (tmi).. & there was a glob of yellow cm. It almost resembles snot, so sorry for that visual.


----------



## Tink1o5

hmm, maybe nobody no's .


----------



## Noodles

I've just found this...

Generally mucus should be white/pale yellow or clear and should not smell offensive. If it is darker yellow or green, smells bad, and / or itches - it could be a sign of thrush or yeast (candida) infection so get it checked out. If you suffer form recurrent yeast infections you may need to llok at alternative remedies or lifestyle changes to nip it in the bud.

Pregnancy Symptoms 

*Does yellow cervical mucus indicate you're pregnant?*

Answer

Yellow, cervical mucus indicates an infection. Definitley not pregnancy. 

I don't know it that helps?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hello just wanted to say hat i also experienced this this afteroon, when i went into the kitchen i thought i'd come on my period my heart sank then i went to the toilet looked and as u say it was thick like snot and creamy.....it stretched for ages...im also getting tinges in lower left side had them all day, and dizzyness!!! I dunno whats going on:dohh: x x x


----------



## jenn-ifer

Update, just found this browsing the forum:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/45182-yellow-cm.html

& this one:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/79092-snotty-yellow-cm.html


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I had this just before i oulated too, it hasnt got a smell to it at all..i dont think i got an infection...just discharge probably, i just want to be pregnant! x x x


----------



## jenn-ifer

Noodles said:


> I've just found this...
> 
> Generally mucus should be white/pale yellow or clear and should not smell offensive. If it is darker yellow or green, smells bad, and / or itches - it could be a sign of thrush or yeast (candida) infection so get it checked out. If you suffer form recurrent yeast infections you may need to llok at alternative remedies or lifestyle changes to nip it in the bud.
> 
> Pregnancy Symptoms
> 
> *Does yellow cervical mucus indicate you're pregnant?*
> 
> Answer
> 
> Yellow, cervical mucus indicates an infection. Definitley not pregnancy.
> 
> I don't know it that helps?


I truly do not believe I have an infection.. everything seems quite fine. I only get yeast infections if I am on antibiotics, so I'm sure it isn't yeast. I have no itching or burning present & it does not hurt to wee. 

I do thank you for taking your time to look into that.


----------



## jenn-ifer

Mommy2Kian said:


> I had this just before i oulated too, it hasnt got a smell to it at all..i dont think i got an infection...just discharge probably, i just want to be pregnant! x x x

We all do girl.. :happydance:
I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## jenn-ifer

I did a random google search to see if any other ladies have experienced this during their 2ww & you wouldn't believe the amount of links it left me with. 

Check this one out:
https://www.soulcysters.net/yellow-cm-2ww-221600/


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oooooooooooooo i hope it's good news!!! And i hope you get your :bfp: soon hun!!! :D x x x


----------



## jenn-ifer

Oook, another link that I found:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ts-creamy-cm-cp-high-soft-facing-forward.html


----------



## ClaireLR

Look here

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_specific_symptom.php?symptomid=81


----------



## Tink1o5

So your supposed to be "dry" before AF comes?


----------



## jenn-ifer

ClaireLR said:


> Look here
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_specific_symptom.php?symptomid=81

Wow, thank you for that. This is quite promising then!! :happydance:


----------



## ClaireLR

I think so!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Well I hope we all get our :bfp: soon


----------



## LadyBee

Tink1o5 said:


> So your supposed to be "dry" before AF comes?

Everyone is different (redundant, I know...sorry) But I tend to have creamy cm all the way up until AF shows. Some days I'm more dry. I'm in the 2ww now and I have abundant cm, but it's not yellow...yet. Ha.
:hug:


----------



## nineena

Oooo i was looking into this yesterday as i've had yellow (very aple sort of lemony) cm for the past few days..... deffo TMI but 1st noticed it after i'd cum when DH and i had Bd'd and i've had it ever since. Mine's watery though mainly with a few lil and i mean lil snot like blobs in. Am due in 6 days though and do not feel like i'm about to have AF usually i'm riddled with aches and pains lol


----------



## LadyBee

jenn-ifer said:


> ClaireLR said:
> 
> 
> Look here
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_specific_symptom.php?symptomid=81
> 
> Wow, thank you for that. This is quite promising then!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I think so too!! :dance: Best wishes for your :bfp:!!


----------



## jenn-ifer

nineena said:


> Oooo i was looking into this yesterday as i've had yellow (very aple sort of lemony) cm for the past few days..... deffo TMI but 1st noticed it after i'd cum when DH and i had Bd'd and i've had it ever since. Mine's watery though mainly with a few lil and i mean lil snot like blobs in. Am due in 6 days though and do not feel like i'm about to have AF usually i'm riddled with aches and pains lol

If this infamous "yellow cm" has anything to due with early pregnancy symptoms then I hope you get your :bfp: this month!!

Lot's of :dust: for you!!


----------



## nineena

Thanks Jennifer and hope everyone else gets their :bfp: too!!!!!!


----------



## drmommyDO

Hey I just found this thread. Did anyone ever get their BFP with the yellow CM? I am 8DPO today and I've had the exact same thing. It doesn't have a "foul" smell and I know its not due to an infection. I never have CM that looks like that...Any advice?


----------



## drmommyDO

Turns out this could have been a pregnancy symptom! I got my BFP four days ago! Good luck everyone!


----------



## AlliexHale

I might be too late in posting here. But I too have had this yellowish CM for the past 2 days. There is an absolute chance I could be pregnant(here's hoping!!) as I had sex 2-3days before I ovulated. I naturally have sore bbs, and cramps up to a week before AF I said to arrive. Aside from sore breast I have also had cramps, headaches(which I usually never grt when AF is set to arrive) nausea, dizziness, and twinges in my left ovarie( but that also could be because I had an ovarian cyst back in 07). The CM has no foul Oder and it does not itch, though it does burn slightly when I pee. Any help at all will be greatly appreciated!! Pleas PM me if anything. :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Just found this also & although may be old im jumping in!! 

O'ed super early this cycle
O- CD9
6DPO - Yellow Cm just enough to notice on panties
7DPO- Twinges, mild cramps, sore boobs
8DPO- same as 7 exept twinges lightened up!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

drmommyDO said:


> Turns out this could have been a pregnancy symptom! I got my BFP four days ago! Good luck everyone!

how many DPO did you test? I am so anxious


----------



## AlliexHale

Beautifullei2 said:


> Just found this also & although may be old im jumping in!!
> 
> O'ed super early this cycle
> O- CD9
> 6DPO - Yellow Cm just enough to notice on panties
> 7DPO- Twinges, mild cramps, sore boobs
> 8DPO- same as 7 exept twinges lightened up!!

I am actually 9 dpo and 5 days before AF is set to arrive.
And like you I have yellowish CM, though mines has been getting more and more substantial as the days wear on. Not too sure what to make of it. Baby dust to you if you are ttc. If not the best of luck to you anyhow!!


----------



## alin3boys

creamy cm is a pg sympton early on,i am 5dpo and started with this yesterday,fingers crossed for our bfp lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

AlliexHale said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Just found this also & although may be old im jumping in!!
> 
> O'ed super early this cycle
> O- CD9
> 6DPO - Yellow Cm just enough to notice on panties
> 7DPO- Twinges, mild cramps, sore boobs
> 8DPO- same as 7 exept twinges lightened up!!
> 
> I am actually 9 dpo and 5 days before AF is set to arrive.
> And like you I have yellowish CM, though mines has been getting more and more substantial as the days wear on. Not too sure what to make of it. Baby dust to you if you are ttc. If not the best of luck to you anyhow!!Click to expand...

Mine has let up & now is just creamy. I really do hope its a great sign of getting our :bfp: June marks mine & DH 1 year anniversary of TTC. 

Good luck to you as well!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## AlliexHale

I hope it is our BFP's! I honestly haven't been actively ttc, and I am in this situation by sheer happenstance. Though I have recently been debating trying to conceive. I've read on here that it is a very good sign. I have excess amount like on to and around the vaginal area(TMI I know I'm sorry lol) just wondering if It's normal. I guess I have to wait till I miss my period! Please let me know about your results, as I am very eager to know how your situation turns out! :D


----------



## alin3boys

Beautiful ~ looks like you could have had an implantation dip 6 dpo looking at your chart fx'd hun

i have 5 boys and trying for baby # 6 (yes im greedy lol)and got excited when saw the creamy cm as had it in all my pregnancies


----------



## Beautifullei2

alin3boys said:


> Beautiful ~ looks like you could have had an implantation dip 6 dpo looking at your chart fx'd hun
> 
> i have 5 boys and trying for baby # 6 (yes im greedy lol)and got excited when saw the creamy cm as had it in all my pregnancies


Im hoping so... that is when the twinges & pulling started. Thank you :) 

Also I always break out the day before AF but this month I broke out bad (which I never randomly do) at 4dpo. DH was like what did you eat lol. Not sure if that has anything to do with it but it was different. 

Nothing wrong with wanting that many! DH wants 7 :)


----------



## AlliexHale

Beautifullei2 said:


> alin3boys said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful ~ looks like you could have had an implantation dip 6 dpo looking at your chart fx'd hun
> 
> i have 5 boys and trying for baby # 6 (yes im greedy lol)and got excited when saw the creamy cm as had it in all my pregnancies
> 
> 
> Im hoping so... that is when the twinges & pulling started. Thank you :)
> 
> Also I always break out the day before AF but this month I broke out bad (which I never randomly do) at 4dpo. DH was like what did you eat lol. Not sure if that has anything to do with it but it was different.
> 
> Nothing wrong with wanting that many! DH wants 7 :)Click to expand...


I broke out as well! Though I must admit it happens every other period. Hopefully it's yet another sign but who really knows at this point. Lol
I also have cramps. Almost like my AF is around the corner!(let's hope not!)

And yeah! 7 ain't bad! My grandmother had 10! Plus one misscarrige. 
Baby dust to you all


----------



## Sosophiex

So excited I'm experiencing same white yello cm ttc for seven months now and 6 weeks since last period excited xxxx


----------



## SavedOne21

I am going to jump in here and ask if there were any more bfps? I am all screwy with postpartum period inconsistency, but I did notice creamy yellowish cm today, and it's been over a month since my last af. I will try to update. I'm testing tomorrow morning.


----------

